# Questions about UAE immigration laws



## flugenmachen (Nov 27, 2009)

Particularly on the subject of the work visa/employment permit. ( a pinkish-orange piece of paper) I've been told that once you enter the country using this document and have it stamped, you MUST NOT leave before your residency visa has been completed and entered into your passport. Does anyone have any info on this particular rule? Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not true, but is does cause confusion at immigrationas the system wil flag you as having two different types of visa. You can leave and return, but expect to be questioned on both your way out and in. I'd suggest getting a letter of explanation from your employer before leaving, unless you want to hang around the passport control for an hour on your way back in.

-


----------



## flugenmachen (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba,

Thanks for the reply. Your info cleared things up a bit.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quick reply to this: i am on a mission 90 day visa. And my employer told me i will have to leave the country before it expires, and once i do they will start employment visa aplication and once its approved , i wil return.


----------

